
Plagiarism Inc. - ghurlman
http://www.citypages.com/2010-06-30/news/plagiarism-inc/1
======
ebneter
No one seems to have pointed out that, strictly speaking, this isn't
plagiarism, unless, of course, some of this moron's writers actually do
plagiarize the essays they send him.

